# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.11 - SD 435/MSM8940, more models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.11 - SD 435/MSM8940, more models and features* 
*New CPU line activated:
SnapDragon 435: Generic, Oppo, Xiaomi and other devices 
Supported CPU List:
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
Qualcomm MSM 8940 (SnapDragon 435)
Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AB/AA/BB (SnapDragon 801)
Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810) 
*Main
FH Protocol updated and more platform types supported
MSM8x2x: updated list of supported sub-types and more models supported
MSM8909: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, ZTE, Oppo etc.
MSM8916: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, ZTE etc.
MSM8929: Updated support for range of new devices
MSM8936: Updated support for wide range of new devices
MSM8974: AA and BB revisions supported
MSM8992: Updated support for wide range of new devices - LG and others
MSM8994: Updated support for wide range of new devices - LG and others 
*MemoryTool
Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations!
Allow work with device memory for:
> Read any memory Region
> Write any memory Region
> Erase any memory Region ( Erase completwe memory also )
> Partial/Customize Flashing
> Forensic
> Flash IC test 
- New features
Support complete blank ( clear / erased and etc ) devices
User should provide gpt file for target on MemoryTool request 
*New CPU support activated:
Qualcomm MSM8940 : SnapDragon 435 (Generic and Secure types) 
Supported features:
> Identify
> Read Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
> Read PatternLock ( 5.x )
> Format FileSystem
> Reset UserLocks (5/6/7)
> Forensic (PhoneBook Extraction)
> Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )
> MemoryTool 
*FW reader engine updated
New types supported
Brand-specific changes and improvements ( LG, ZTE, Oppo, Infocus and others ) 
-> Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, NOT A STUPID PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
-> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing! 
*Other
Some Xiaomi models support has been broken, fixed
Some missed, but supported CPUs included in list of supported (MSM8974/MSM8x1x)
Some other improvements and fixes 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Upload* your file to Support
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Download* your file from Support 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

